# Do people intend to appeal?



## Goolygal (14 Aug 2015)

I'm new to all this, got my letter a couple of weeks ago and was going to send back my letter today, I am due a refund of over 11K including compensation and would like to get my hands on thats as soon as possible. I would also like to make an appeal also for both the compensation and the tracker rate (3.25+tracker ECB). Have lots of people sent letters back and do these people intend to make appeals?


----------



## AppleSun (14 Aug 2015)

sent the letter straight back. Still waiting for the refund I might add. Now trying to weigh up whether I have grounds for appeal or not.


----------



## Sadie31 (14 Aug 2015)

I sent my letter straight back for my tracker rate and my refund/compensation. My tracker rate was stated in my contract and I got that back so that's straight forward for me. In terms of appealing for more compensation I just don't know if I want to keep dragging this on! Apparently there is a year to appeal? It would be interesting to see how it goes for people.


----------



## AAM_User (14 Aug 2015)

Sent the letter back, and am appealing.


----------



## matan (14 Aug 2015)

Im the same as Sadie31, got my tracker back as per Letter of Offer so happy enough.  Don't really want to drag it out either, has consumed enough of my time!!


----------



## ainefitz (14 Aug 2015)

I have got my refund and compensation today so happy to see a end to it, thankfully I had rate specified, if it was 3.2 like others are getting I would definitely be appealing.


----------



## Goolygal (14 Aug 2015)

Would you have sent your letter back accepting the offers though if you were not happy with the tracker rate? Initially everybody was planning on sending back letter and appealing but was just trying to see did people end up doing this!


----------



## Sadie31 (14 Aug 2015)

Goolygal - I would certainly send back the letter for the compensation/refund part anyway. If I was in your position I think I would send back the letter for the tracker rate being offered and then appeal. There's no telling how long the appeals process might take so you would probably be better off being on the 3.3 rate during that time in case it goes on for months!


----------



## Goolygal (14 Aug 2015)

Thanks for advice, will think about it some more over wknd and probably send them off on Monday!


----------



## Sara e (14 Aug 2015)

Annie fitz,
How long were you waiting on your refund and compensation? We sent forms in last Thursday and still no news. Unsure whether to seek legal advice. We are in a split mortgage now and are finally getting our lives back not sure if I want to go through it all again.


----------



## Terrve (14 Aug 2015)

I sent mine back this week and am also offered 3.25 margin. I intend to appeal, have asked my solicitor for all the original mortgage documentation and I will take it from there. You have 12 months from returning your forms to appeal. PTSB were also on Matt Cooper today to clarify that you can accept these payments and the tracker and still appeal. I really don't understand why that guy Liam Fitzgerald went to the high court yesterday, he didn't achieve anything extra for it. Anyway, the appeal process is free but I will get someone to help me draft the appeal letter.


----------



## ainefitz (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Sara e, I sent my forms back last Tuesday. I have got no correspondence back but from checking my bank account online I saw that I got the compo on Wednesday and the refund today. Also my morhage has been updated to a tracker online. Gooly gal I agree with Sadie, I would still send back my form to get the refund


----------



## matan (16 Aug 2015)

Goolygal i too would send backs forms even if i was appealing!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Aug 2015)

Goolygal said:


> Would you have sent your letter back accepting the offers though if you were not happy with the tracker rate? Initially everybody was planning on sending back letter and appealing but was just trying to see did people end up doing this!



Read the form you are signing.

*You are not accepting an offer!*

You are telling them to put you on the rate and to pay the refund into a particular account. It has no impact at all on your right to appeal any aspect of it - the rate you are on, the amount of the refund, the account adjustment or the compensation.

Brendan


----------

